# new seeds need advice



## Delta9 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi All

I have some new seeds in my possession and although I have researched them online I would love to hear from anyone who has any first hand experience in growing any of these strains- any tips or tricks you can share with regards to growing these particular strains would be greatly appreciated! 

My seeds are:

White Widow X Big Bud
Blueberry Gold
Cream Caramel
Girl Scout Cookies
Animal Cookies
Kosher Kush
Cherry Bomb


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2014)

I have grown none of those but I can say that from my experience growing,  one of the keys to healthy plants, at least to a Non Organic Grower,  is maintaining proper ph levels once you start feeding.   When they are seedlings and not being fed, the pH of your water didn't matter. Once you start feeding them proper ph is needed for nutrient uptake.  If your ph is off enough deficiencies will occur. Quite a few will over feed trying to compensate for those deficiencies and just make it worse.  When my ph is in check my grows just go to Cruise Control.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2014)

I grew WW once. It was not hard to grow at all. It was one of my first grows.

GSC needs a lot of training and a lot of time, i hear. I have grown a cross of her and she can get outta control without some topping or fim or lst.

That is all I know, but Hamster is right, everything is better with the right foundation going.  I am a dirt farmer and for me it is all about the soil.


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Hamster Lewis & Rosebud. Yes ph would seem to be an extremely important factor. 
I will be growing organically in soil. 
In your paricular cases- what do you use to measure your ph? And what additives do you use to correct ph ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2014)

I have found Mandala's germination very good.

I have a GSC cross flowering right now.  Rosebud is right--she is tall and a little unruly.  I am not crazy about either WW or Big Bud, so have no experience with the cross.  LOL--I though you might go with some of the older more established strains....don't know why I thought that.  I am not much into "the flavor of the month".  There are so many new crosses coming out (I don't think of them as strains) it is hard to keep track and really get a handle on any of them.  Lots of people love WW and she is usually crystally.  I find the white strains a bit harsh, so choose other things. 

I use a mid priced meter and GH pH up and pH down (made for plants--not stuff for pools or spas).   

Here is a link to Mandala's Germination Guide:  http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2014)

^^^how many people use that method? No water no heat no wet paper towel it says all the opposite that everyone says so what's the proper way?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2014)

LOL--lots of people--not EVERYONE believes that paper towels are the best way to germinate.  In fact in "the old days" (the early 80s) I had never heard of anyone who did not germinate in dirt.  I don't even really know how the paper towel or soaking stuff came about.  I follow Mandala's guide, unless the seeds are old.  I have lost seedling taking them from paper towel to planting medium.  And every time you touch a seedling, you risk passing pathogens to it.


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 29, 2014)

For years when I grew outdoors I would germinate inside with the paper towel on a plate method..with average to poor results, mostly due to bad management and carelessness with my unpredictable bagseed.
I've modified my technique slightly these days and gotten better at it
-my success rate now is much higher- I am glad to say.  

Its not that this method wont work..its just that there are so many variables and with one small oversight this method is compromised.. Human error, water quality, hygiene [or lack of] and geographical/seasonal/atmospheric variances are too wide a margin for error. 
..Which is maybe the reason why I think the mandala method chooses not too endorse it.
I don't buy it all that their seeds are "fresher" or whatever than anyone else's and therefore do not require pre germ 24 hour soak.

Sure-sowing straight to soil will work too of course-thats how mother nature has done it since the year dot.But the same issue of variables come into play here too. 

My main issues with the plain old paper towel and plate approach are that paper towels are generally bleached, sometimes printed with toxic inks-and bleach is baaad for tender seedlings.
Paper also tend to disintegrate into a pulp -which can quickly become messy and difficult to manage .

My method today employs moistened cheesecloth on a tray with a heat pad.
Again-to heatpad or not is controversial-though some seeds simply will not germinate at room temp and need that extra boost of six degrees or so.
it depends a great deal on the specific genetics.

Its a case of "horses for courses" but at the end of the day we are trying to simulate what happens in Nature as faithfully as possible.
Which means -Moisture-Oxygen-Darkness-Humidity and NO burrowing/bumbling mammals manhandling or otherwise mistreating the tender root tips.

It SHOULD be that simple.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 29, 2014)

i just dropped 25 in a glass of water for 24 hours and then into the dirt. i got 23 seedlings.


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> i just dropped 25 in a glass of water for 24 hours and then into the dirt. i got 23 seedlings.



THATs what I like to hear! I am five out of six seeds popped in less than 48 hours..come on number six!..


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> ^^^how many people use that method? No water no heat no wet paper towel it says all the opposite that everyone says so what's the proper way?





It is the way nature intended it... I always use this method...LOL  it is the best method... ( those might be fighting words)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2014)

Rose, I am the same way.  I now always plant directly into some kind of medium.  I see no reason to take the chance with handling the seedlings multiple times.  I lost more than 1 seedling by breaking off the tail.  I think that it can also make it harder for the seed to shuck the shell.  The soaking thing probably came about because back in the olden days when there were no seed banks, we all used bagseed....and some of them were old and hadn't been stored properly, so germination was more difficult.

LOL--just the image of you "fighting" makes me laugh--you are one of the nicest people I know!


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> It is the way nature intended it... I always use this method...LOL  it is the best method... ( those might be fighting words)



ok Rosey, get your gloves on. nature also intended the sun to look after the plant not a 600 watt hid, and if stale seeds need to be soaked then what does it hurt to soak all our seeds? as we have no idea how old our seeds are really, the satori i just popped had a date on them of 2 yrs ago, so i dont know how fresh mandalas seeds actually are, mind u i had them in my fridge for 8 months so that prob my fault, i soak for 24 hours and plant. i do not soak until they have their tails, after 24 hours some do.....some dont, i plant them anyways, i just did 25 and lost 2, both were satori but 8/10 on satori isnt the end of the world.

and im just having some fun with you Rose, i wouldnt argue with you if you told me the sky was purple. i just think a 24 soak doesnt hurt.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2014)

I think you are right Dman, it is what ever works. The best way is what works for you.

I should have not said it is the best way... it is just me and mandala's way.  When I read the write up at Mandala it just made so much sense... 

Lets get to growing peeps.


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lets get to growing peeps.[/QUOTE]

WORD.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2014)

Dman--Rosebud and I are on the same page, so I am going to assume that you are talking to me too:giggle:  Though I never figure we are trying to duplicate Mother Nature--we are trying to take lessons from Mother Nature, enhance what she gives us and take away some of the uncontrollable things--110 degree days, powerful wind or hail/rain storms, freezing temps, etc. 

I just like to handle my seeds as little as possible.  I am of the mind that if they are fresh, they should be put right in the medium to avoid any problems associated with handling seedlings--mainly pathogens, damage to the root.  Shoot there are enough pitfalls along the way to harvest without me adding another one right at the beginning.  So, while some believe that it doesn't hurt, I have personally lost some seeds due to roots breaking or not being able to remove the seed hull.  So, unless dealing with seeds a few years old, I put right into medium.  We all have methods that work best for us.


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2014)

Mother Nature  been doing this seed germination thing a lot longer then us. I feel the perils Mother Nature throws at her her newborns is just a way to eliminate the weak ones.


----------



## key2life (May 5, 2014)

Probably too late, but I haven't been on the site for a while and just caught this thread.  I've grown the WWxBB, and it was not finicky at all and a big producer.  My wife loves the smoke, too - she hardly touches anything else these days. Could totally recommend that strain to anyone.  Check out the link in my sig for some pics, etc.


----------



## Delta9 (May 5, 2014)

key2life said:


> Probably too late, but I haven't been on the site for a while and just caught this thread.  I've grown the WWxBB, and it was not finicky at all and a big producer.  My wife loves the smoke, too - she hardly touches anything else these days. Could totally recommend that strain to anyone.  Check out the link in my sig for some pics, etc.



Hi actually your timing is perfect key2life -thats great to know they are not too troublesome for a greenhorn grower like myself-and big yields are always a bonus!
My seedlings are only 5 days old right now . 4 out of 5 seeds sprouted and they look pretty healthy so far!
The only ww I ever smoked was in Amsterdam once - I loved the taste and it sure blitzed me! 
I just read through your first grow with a great deal of interest and have taken some inspiration from your pics and journal info-thanks again for your input


----------

